# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  wlp

## Shayne

Sup, yall?!

Hope everyone is maintaining their sanity during this crazy phase were going thru right now.

Im looking for a WLP to add to the family.  Theres only 2 listed on Morph Market, ATM, which Im considering. One of the two is listed as wild caught.  Is this common and should I be concerned?  Looking forward to some feedback.

----------


## Alicia

It's common to find them WC, but there are some folks in the states who breed them. Ryan Young springs to mind. I'm pretty sure he has new hatchies, but I don't know about older animals.

Hopefully someone else will chime in with more breeder suggestions.

----------

_Shayne_ (07-08-2020)

----------


## bcr229

A freshly imported wild-caught (WC) critter will likely need a vet visit to be treated for internal parasites, there's a good chance it won't be eating due to the stress of being caught & imported, and the animals are not handled very gently during the import process so you can expect them to be very defensive and fearful of humans.  This is why they are half to a third of the price of a CBB critter that is healthy, feeding, and can be handled without drawing your blood at every opportunity.

----------

_Alicia_ (07-08-2020),*Bogertophis* (07-08-2020),Craiga 01453 (07-08-2020),_GoingPostal_ (07-09-2020),_jmcrook_ (07-08-2020),_Shayne_ (07-08-2020),_Toad37_ (07-08-2020),_wnateg_ (07-08-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

I'd avoid "wild caught", not only for the risks (you get what you pay for) but also the process is cruel & most don't survive.  I'm not a fan of "collateral damage".

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-09-2020),_Shayne_ (07-08-2020),_wnateg_ (07-08-2020)

----------


## wnateg

I have 3 wild caught snakes. Despite that, I don't recommend going that route if it can be avoided, especially if you have low experience level. It will probably have a bad attitude (rightfully so) that you will have to work around, and that's not usually something people want in a pet, in addition to all the other potential issues.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-09-2020),_Shayne_ (07-08-2020)

----------


## Danger noodles

Just curious on why u want a wild caught instead of a captive bred normal. If its because its cheaper, thats not going to be the case due to the immediate vet visit. If ur hoping to maybe catch a new morph, I wouldnt count on it. The guys that catch those know what to look for and thats where they can make some money. So I dont see any reason for a wild caught

----------


## Shayne

> Just curious on why u want a wild caught instead of a captive bred normal. If its because its cheaper, thats not going to be the case due to the immediate vet visit. If ur hoping to maybe catch a new morph, I wouldnt count on it. The guys that catch those know what to look for and thats where they can make some money. So I dont see any reason for a wild caught


Never said I preferred a wild caught.  In fact, Id rather not.  The only reason I even mentioned it was because MM has just 2 for sale, site-wide, and one of them is listed as such.

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks to every one for your insight.  Its much appreciated.

----------


## bcr229

I would get one of the babies as they are CB, cheaper, and will likely settle with gentle handling if it's defensive.  The import should go to an experienced breeder looking to introduce fresh genetics into the program.  I wouldn't get it as a pet.

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-09-2020),_GoingPostal_ (07-09-2020),_jmcrook_ (07-08-2020),_Shayne_ (07-08-2020)

----------


## Shayne

> I would get one of the babies as they are CB, cheaper, and will likely settle with gentle handling if it's defensive.  The import should go to an experienced breeder looking to introduce fresh genetics into the program.  I wouldn't get it as a pet.


Thanks for the insight.  I definitely want a CB but finding one is proving to be a challenge, to say the least.  My gut was telling me to stay away from WC so Im thinking if it takes a while to find the right one, it just takes a while.  Worth the wait.

----------

_wnateg_ (07-08-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

I think thats a good choice. But also, keep in mind that only a few people in the US have ever produced them. The majority of USCBB are likely being sold behind closed doors without the clutch(es) being public knowledge. They can be found in time but be prepared to wait and invest a lot in the animal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Shayne_ (07-08-2020)

----------


## Shayne

> I think thats a good choice. But also, keep in mind that only a few people in the US have ever produced them. The majority of USCBB are likely being sold behind closed doors with little if any mention of a clutch to the public. They can be found in time but be prepared to wait and invest a lot in the animal. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good info.  Really appreciate it.  

Thankfully, Im a patient man and researching new subjects is something I enjoy.

----------


## jmcrook

> Good info.  Really appreciate it.  
> 
> Thankfully, Im a patient man and researching new subjects is something I enjoy.


https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcas...=1000362561890
Ive never kept white lips myself but this and many other episodes of this podcast are a great source of quality information on the species as Owen, one of the hosts, has kept them for several years. This episode in particular is with Ryan Young who has successfully produced both northern and southern white lipped pythons.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## redshepherd

The pair on morphmarket are overpriced! I see northern WLP fairly often (even though they are highish in demand). 

US Fish and Wildlife has no longer allowed the import of southern WLP just a few months ago, which is why only the southerns prices have increase dramatically, basically doubled.

Bushmaster apparently was selling wild caught northerns up until this morning for only $275, though Reptile Rapture has wild caught ones for $400~$500. Ryan sells his US Captive bred for $575 shipped (individually).

----------

_Alicia_ (07-08-2020),_jmcrook_ (07-08-2020),_Shayne_ (07-08-2020)

----------

